# DVD Film konvertieren



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte einen Film (von DVD) so konvertieren, dass ich ihn auf meinem 
mp3 player anschauen kann. Der mp3 player unterstützt nur Videos im mtv Format.
Mit dem MTV Video Converter kann ich keine Kopiergeschützten DVD's öffnen, bzw konvertieren.
Könnt ihr mir ein Programm empfehlen (wenn möglich freeware oder zumindest testversion)?

Ach, als kleine Anmerkung: Ich habe die DVD legal erworben, d.h. das ganze spielt sich (meines wissens^^)
auch im legalen Bereich ab.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

ich fürchte das ganze is nicht legal, darum bin ich still.


----------



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

Aber rechtlich ist es erlaubt, eine Sicherheitskopie für privaten Gebrauch zu machen, oder hat sich da etwas geändert?


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

Privatkopien sind doch für den eigenen Bedarf legal.
Wenn er Sie verleihen oder verschenken bzw. Verkaufen würde wäre es illegal.
Aber Eigenbedarfkopien für sich Selbst "Sicherheitskopien" sind immer noch erlaubt, nur sind diese technisch sehr eingeschränkt worden, man kann sie nicht mehr so leicht erstellen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

da du den kopierschutz nich knacken kannst, kann ich dir nur zu programmen raten, die hier in deutschlad illegal sind...


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gerne selbst für meinen Ipod Touch Filme drauf machen.


Ich habe unendliche viele DVD Filme zuhause liegen und möchte die auf mein Ipod Touch laden, aber es geht wohl nicht so leicht. Ich lege die CD ein, er liest die und Ich kann den Film anschauen, aber Ich weiß nicht wie Ich den auf den Desktop zieh und dann in Itunes und dann auf mein Ipod TOuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da du den kopierschutz nich knacken kannst, kann ich dir nur zu programmen raten, die hier in deutschlad illegal sind...



Was genau macht ein illegales Programm denn aus, wenn private Kopien doch erlaubt sind?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Was genau macht ein illegales Programm denn aus, wenn private Kopien doch erlaubt sind?


ich meine mich an ein gesetz zu erinnern wonach du sachen rippen kannst nur wenn kein kopierschutz drauf is. auf deiner dvd is einer drauf und somit bin ich der meinung die ganze angelegenheit is illegal.
die version des progs an das ich denke scheißt einfach auch den kopierschutz.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (6. Dezember 2008)

http://www.slysoft.com/de/anydvd.html   ich denke das hilft dir weiter


----------



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

danke, ich werds gleich mal versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




// Jetzt kommt nurnoch "load Video failed"... aber bin noch am rumprobieren...


----------



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt ein Programm, mit dem ich die DVD in eine AVI Datei Konvertieren kann, dannach kann ich dann (hoffentlich) wie gewohnt meinen MTV Video Converter benutzen.


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

Der sollte AVI können, ist ein simples Videoformat ohme Komprimierung, die Daten sind recht groß.
Wenns dies nicht kann kanns die anderen erst recht nicht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (6. Dezember 2008)

Funktioniert auch eigendlich... zumindest hat es bei einem normalen Video funktioniert, aber bei dem Film will es irgendwie nicht.
Naja wird wohl einfach nicht gehen, bzw nicht so leicht.


----------



## Azuriel (7. Dezember 2008)

das ganze ist meines wissens nicht egal, da du die daten ja veränderst (konvertierst) .. ist kein kopierschutz drauf darfst du dir eine kopie anfertigen - eine kopie, keine konvertierung


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wiederum was anderes.
Ne Kopie inkl. Schutz wäre aber legal-
Aber was keiner weiß, macht keinen heis, oder?
Muss es ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen.
Und buffed wird es auch nicht weitermelden, oder ihn verpetzen.
Solang er die DVD nicht noch seinen Freunden gibt, die dann es wiederum ihren , u.s.w sehe ich persönlich darin kein Problem.


----------



## Lena34 (12. April 2017)

Also ich kenne ne Software die DVD Ripper heißt. Es kann sicherlich deine Problem erledigen. Ein kostenloses Demo kannst du zuerst probieren. Die Software ist zwar kostenpflichtig, aber die entsprechende Gegenleistungen zeigt, dass es preiswert ist. Es hoffe, es kann dir helfen.  
*Entfernt*


----------



## Tikume (12. April 2017)

Super, nun kann er nach 9 Jahren endlich seinen Film schauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

